# Blackpool Champ Show



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Who's going to Blackpool this weekend? We are taking Quinny, Xia and Leon - but I've heard it's going to be very wet


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I am supposed to be going to watch, today, Friday but the weather is so rubbish I'm giving it a miss. I took the gang out nice and early, 5am, so we were back before the rain started.
Hopefully Sunday might be a little better  when I'm there with The Boy Boo  He does need the practice but is totally out of coat


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

not me wrong judge for us  good luck x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I might end up not going - don't mind it being wet for showing, but from memory that car park at Blackpool gets very boggy and by Sunday it's going to be horrendous. I don't fancy getting stuck  

Heh heh - I remember one year at Blackpool, one of the Russian Black exhibitors told me I'd be better off leaving the bergies in the car because he was sure to get Best Import with his hippopotamus!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Wasn't it at Blackpool a few years ago they had to cancel it on the last dayas gales blew a couple of the marquees down?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Wasn't it at Blackpool a few years ago they had to cancel it on the last dayas gales blew a couple of the marquees down?


yes it was. not looking good this year either


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Nope not me, Rupert had his hips xrayed and I wasnt sure if he'd be feeling up to it so decided to save my money. Wish I had now though as he's fine


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

It's like the end of the world in Blackpool today; blowing a gale and torrential rain. Goodness only knows what it's like on the showground. My brave Tundra Beasts don't even want to go out for a wee


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dexter said:


> yes it was. not looking good this year either


I though it was a young girl who showed whippets at the time was stewarding for another breed and was in the refreshments tent getting her dinner when the marquee came down on top of her fortuantely she got out ok and wasn't hurt.

We did Blackpool with Owen many years ago it was really hot and he qualifued nfor crufts but I said we would never go again as I didn't like the marquees it was seriously hot in them and they were no were near our outside ring. I was on my own with 2 dogs so had to leave one dog on the benches unattended whilst I was in the ring with the other.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

not going as we have no classes - but good luck to all who have entered -and fingers crossed this blooming weather improves !!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just read on face book someone who is going tomorrow showing whippets has posted

Blackpool champ show is at the moment going ahead tomorrow but they will be assessing the state of the field tonight so please check before you leave home just in case they do cancel it.

Having just seen a photo someone as posted on face book that they have sharde from ourdogs face book page even the rings inside the marquees are like mud baths.

It is also on their facebook page that they are assessing the filed tonight to decide if the show will continue.

https://www.facebook.com/www.ourdogs.co.uk


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Fosse Data Systems Ltd.
Please be patient with us regarding Results. We have no electricity at the showground now and with the extreme weather conditions the results may be a bit slower. We will update as soon as we can.



not good up there by sounds of things


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

No ...just looked at Dog World Twitter pages Twitter

for an update and it sounds horrendous there - I feel so sorry for all the trade stand holders as surely no-one will be leaving the tents to shop - Fosse Data say they have no electricity so their result service will be affected .....the show committee are reviewing the state of the show ground before deciding if the show will go ahead tomorrow ...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They HAVE to cancel it if they are not carefull they are going to end up with a repeat of a couple of years ago when some of the marquees got blown down. 

Someone is going to get seriously hurt if they carry on but then they will say people knew the conditions its up to each person whether they go or not.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Blackpool has been CANCELLED.

Fosse Data Systems Ltd.
OFFICIAL NOTICE: Blackpool Show committee have just announced that the show has been cancelled for the remaining two days due to the adverse weather conditions. They tried to secure another car park across the road but were unable to do so due to a large growing crop not yet harvested.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Well that's that, then! None of us are going.  It's a shame, but I think they've made the right decision.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Well that's that, then! None of us are going.  It's a shame, but I think they've made the right decision.


Yes - although they waited a fair while to make the decision, and I know some people will already be en-route to the showground - hopefully someone has managed to get messages to them.

I spoke to someone at the showground this morning and was told then that the secretary was out in the showground trying to sort problems out.

We were looking at photos earlier of people standing by the ringside, some people's feet were literally out of view in the mud 

No refunds for anyone though


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a disapointment  , but what is it with that venue the last time we were their they had to abandon the show due to high winds:scared: it was seriously scary... i was relieved the judge managed to get through my girls classes before they chucked us off the ground though lol


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> what a disapointment  , but what is it with that venue the last time we were their they had to abandon the show due to high winds:scared: it was seriously scary... i was relieved the judge managed to get through my girls classes before they chucked us off the ground though lol


Yes - not the best track record  maybe time to start thinking about holding the show somewhere else?

At least Malvern has suitable indoor alternative rings for such situations - as had Builth (WKC took a decision about 4 years ago that all judging would now be under cover) - so it matters not what the weather is like.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Yes - not the best track record  maybe time to start thinking about holding the show somewhere else?
> 
> At least Malvern has suitable indoor alternative rings for such situations - as had Builth (WKC took a decision about 4 years ago that all judging would now be under cover) - so it matters not what the weather is like.


no my oh refused to go there after that incident infact we've never been anywhere near Blackpool since lol

yes or maybe stafford showground, i like that venue and its pretty central-ish lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> no my oh refused to go there after that incident infact we've never been anywhere near Blackpool since lol
> 
> yes or maybe stafford showground, i like that venue and its pretty central-ish lol


Stafford show ground would be a good venue they could still show outside as they do at the national but have indoor rings in case the weather is bad. We all know they can cope with large all breed champ shows. It is central and easy to get to (especially for me)


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> no my oh refused to go there after that incident infact we've never been anywhere near Blackpool since lol
> 
> yes or maybe stafford showground, i like that venue and its pretty central-ish lol


I forgot Stafford, I was racking my brains trying to think where else they could hold it.

Yes, an excellent venue - Manchester have their show there as do Birmingham, so no reason why Blackpool couldn't - I do think it is definitely time to start thinking of other venues.

I wasn't there when they had problems with the tents - but I do know of other people who were stewarding there at the time, it certainly must have been very scary


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Just back from a lovely weekend in the caravan at Blackpool 

:lol:

Arrived Weds night with the caravan. It pi$$ed down pretty much constantly since then. Showed the chi's yesterday and they were thoroughly miserable, tails down and shivering so pulled them from most of their classes and camped out in the caravan hoping to wait out the bad weather - wishful thinking!! Show was pretty much over by 2pm, everyone went home!!! Very sad but it was just miserable. Cars were waiting hours to be towed out of the car park yesterday (only one tractor for a field full of cars!!). We had to get a tow off the caravan site, as i expect everyone else did/will too. It was just knee deep mud. Everything is filthy, dogs have had a rubbish weekend. Glad to be home.

On a positive note - we won £20 in the Open Stakes!  We were the only ones who turned up though :lol:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Jess2308 said:


> Just back from a lovely weekend in the caravan at Blackpool
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Aww, that sounds terrible, I bet you are glad to be home. I've heard lots of people saying that camping was really bad.

Atleast you won £20, people dont need to know you were the only ones there  A win is a win, right?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Just back from a lovely weekend in the caravan at Blackpool
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun - NOT  we could see the pictures of the ground getting gradually worse as the day went on, including a few pictures where feet appeared to be completely out of sight !!!! I read on FB of one guy who waited 3 hours to be towed out of the car park 

I think the one thing confusing a lot of people is why it took so long to decide to cancel (particularly if the ground was almost empty by 2pm yesterday). I had to ring the ground in the morning as I'd been issued with the wrong car park pass - they were having problems then and it was intimated to me that Saturday might be cancelled.

==========================

I guess the main difference with our lot is, unlike the small breeds, the Labs would have had a ball in all that mud - before the cancellation, I think more time was spent wondering how on earth we could keep the dogs clean because of this - it must have been a complete nightmare with the very small dogs


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The labradors thought it was wonderful, Anya the pup had a wonderful time paddling, but dealing with 5 wet, muddy labs that wanted to get in the caravan for a snooze was NOT fun!!!  The little ones were just miserable, Maya the basenji refused to even go out for a pee yesterday, she held it ALL day :lol:

I was told at about 3pm yesterday that the official word was that the show was NOT being cancelled, however the later committee meeting decided that the car park was just not up to another two days of traffic which i definately understand. The outside rings were fine as they hadn't been used yesterday, but the rings in the far end tents were disgusting - literally ankle deep mud.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

After seeing the pics on fb, we'd taken the decision not to go anyway - we show for fun and tromping through deep mud with arthritic knees and hips is definitely not my idea of fun.  The border collies would have loved it - they're never bothered by rain or mud  - but the thought of all the bathing and the cleaning of equipment, car etc afterwards, not to mention trying to keep three border collies entertained whilst waiting hours to be towed off the showgound, put us right off.

Having said all that, I was really looking forward to it. I've not been to a champ show since WELKS and Blackpool is one of my favourites - ah well, it's nearly time for East of England! At least there's no chance of getting stuck in the car park there!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Crikey - looking at these videos makes me glad working and pastoral wasn't on the Friday! 

Blackpool Championship Dog Show 2012 Abandoned - Steve Hall - YouTube

Blackpool Championship Dog Show 2012 Abandoned - Judges & Exhibitors - YouTube


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm just glad I didn't enter the iggie babies having seen those videos of the rain and mud.

I can't believe they say they will not be looking at an alternative venue as they own the land they use anyway. The secratary said if they used a field 10 miles away it would still be raining yes it would but why not look for a venue with indoor facitiliies available or if they own the land looking at erecting barns or similar buildings to use in bad weather. I'm sure if they had indoor facilities on the site other societies may be intersted in hiring it for shows.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm just glad I didn't enter the iggie babies having seen those videos of the rain and mud.
> 
> I can't believe they say they will not be looking at an alternative venue as they own the land they use anyway. The secratary said if they used a field 10 miles away it would still be raining yes it would but why not look for a venue with indoor facitiliies available or if they own the land looking at erecting barns or similar buildings to use in bad weather. I'm sure if they had indoor facilities on the site other societies may be intersted in hiring it for shows.


Good ideas - and why don't they also lay some hard standing on the car park - I bet a lot of people would have braved mud on the showground if they could be assured they could drive their car away at the end of the day. I must admit I didn't realise they actually owned the field until I saw those vids.


----------

